# PowerShift 824 Front End Transplant



## reusa (Sep 17, 2017)

I have an 824 Powershift Model 38540 S# 79xxxxxxxx
Unfortunately I experienced significant damage to the impeller and housing when it swallowed a rock pushed into the driveway by a plow two years ago. Last year I shoveled...

Not giving up and by huge luck, I recently found on Craigslist a very low hour front end from a 924 Powershift Model 38547 (I think the S# was 22xxxxxxxx)
Looking at the replacement part numbers, absolutely everything is the same (bearings, shafts, sideplates, scraperbar, augers, chute), except the actual housing assembly and warning stickers.
824 lists part number 62-0720 for the 24 inch housing. 924 lists 95-2663 and/or 95-2664. It's part #6 on the housing parts diagrams.

I've gone over these two side by side with rulers, etc., and I cannot find a difference (other than better welding on the chassis mounting steel angle plates of the 924). 
Even the bolt holes are all spaced the same. Side by side, the height (and angle of the scraper bar) all look the same.

What I want to do is take the whole 924 front end and mount it on my 824. I would rather not transplant the mechanics to the old housing if I can avoid it due to front housing frame damage.
To any experienced Toro service mechanics or owners here > *Do you know if there really is any difference in these two front housing frames?*

Thanks!!!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*NONE what so ever stick the new front end on the old tractor and keep the rest of it. for future parts. MAHALO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ALOHA from the Paradise City.*


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

i ha a 624 and 824 used almost every part from the 6 on the 8 with out a single problem

mine also eat a paving stone one winter, just took it apart hammered out the bends and kept using it, powershifts are strong machines never underestimate them


----------

